# DVI/HDMI pic quality---worth it?



## 120inna55 (May 28, 2003)

I have a Samsung DLP (HLN617W). I currently have the 942 connected via component. I have an upconverting DVD player connected via DVI. My rationale for having the DVD player connected via DVI is that until now, the player could not upconvert via component. I've recently discovered a hack for the DVD player that will permit upconversion via component. (I only have 1 DVI input on the TV and I don't want to mess with a switcher). 

Does the DVI/HDMI connnection on the 942 result is significant pic quality versus that of component? Is it worth the hassle (changing cables around, reconfiguring my Harmony remote, etc.)?

Also, I've read that some are having difficulty losing the HDCP handshake with the 942's. Is this still an issue?

Thanks.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

I you are really serious about the absolute best PQ for your fixed pixel display, you may want to buy a DVI switch. Personally, I find it hard to justify the expense.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

120inna55 said:


> Does the DVI/HDMI connnection on the 942 result is significant pic quality versus that of component?


On my Sammy HLN567W, PQ over DVI spanks PQ over component.



120inna55 said:


> Is it worth the hassle (changing cables around, reconfiguring my Harmony remote, etc.)?


My setup is this: M-F DVI coming from the Sammy, M-M from my 942, and M-M from my DVD player. Since I have to get up to put a DVD into the player, it's not too much of a hassle for me to also swap which DVI cable is plugged into the M-F DVI cable coming from the TV. YMMV.



120inna55 said:


> Also, I've read that some are having difficulty losing the HDCP handshake with the 942's. Is this still an issue?


Apparently the 942 isn't handling the EDID queries properly with many (though not all) televisions. My Samsung _is_ affected by this problem. The 811 that I was using previously never exhibited this problem. It's horribly annoying, but by now I've memorized the key sequence to make DVI lock. You mentioned having a Harmony remote, so setting up a macro would let you get around this issue with considerably less annoyance.


----------



## 120inna55 (May 28, 2003)

Moridin said:


> Apparently the 942 isn't handling the EDID queries properly with many (though not all) televisions. My Samsung _is_ affected by this problem. The 811 that I was using previously never exhibited this problem. It's horribly annoying, but by now I've memorized the key sequence to make DVI lock. You mentioned having a Harmony remote, so setting up a macro would let you get around this issue with considerably less annoyance.


Well, that settles it for me, then. I have an HLN Samsung as well. It is likely I will have the same problem with EDID recognition. I do not want to make things more complicated for my wife. I'll just wait until a software release resolves the issue. I'm pleased with the component pic quality anyways.

Thanks.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

Again, I am using an HLN, DVI and a 942 and have no problem what so ever.


----------



## 120inna55 (May 28, 2003)

Gutter said:


> Again, I am using an HLN, DVI and a 942 and have no problem what so ever.


Interesting that some HLN's have the problem and some don't. Which HLN do you have? Do you do much component switching. My assumption is that that the handshake is lost when switching components. I switch regulary and frequently between the 721 (S-Video), DVD (currently DVI---would be component 2 if I make the swap), and 942 (currently component 2).


----------



## 120inna55 (May 28, 2003)

For the record, I switched everything around to see for myself if the DVI port rendered a substantially better picture.

No matter what I did, I couln't make DVI/HDMI look as natural as component. The picture was just too soft. I mean I adjusted everything! I could only get the picture to "as good as" component, therefore I switched everything back and will continue to enjoy the 942 via component. I couldn't see how what I was getting could be surpassed anyway, but I had to see if there was an improvment. Interesting that something as technical as this can boil down to subjective opinion.

I _did_ notice, however, that the guide isn't cut-off while watching via DVI. (If you don't know what I'm talking about, see this post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=41330)

Anyways....thanks for your input! Now I know that the grass isn't greener and I can enjoy my 942 without wondering if it could be better.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I love using dvi because it keep the transmission from the satellite digital all the way to my sat receiver and to my tv without any digital to analog conversions that cause visual artifacting. My picture on my 57"hd toshiba tv is excellent when using the dvi input. IF you can use it I would recommend using it. You can always adjust the picture controls to improve your tv picture. I adjusted mine so it eliminated any softness in my picture. Mine was more a problem of sharpness being to high and it caused the picture to be to jaggedy. I now have it adjusted to 10 and my contrast down to 35 and my color up to 60 . This looks best to me and I use the advanced picture controls in automatic and it give me a uniform great looking picture. 

The picture with dvi is the best looking picture I have ever seen with a Dishnetwork receiver.


----------

